# I love this comback



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

OH HOW I LOVE THIS COMEBACK...PASS THIS ALONG

This is so very true and is from a military Mom in California

One of my sons serves in the military.

He is stationed stateside, here in California . He called me yesterday
to let me know how warm and welcoming people were to him and his troops everywhere they go. Telling me how people shake their hands and thank them for being willing to serve and fight, not only our own freedoms but so that others may have them too.

Then he told me about an incident in the grocery store he stopped at
yesterday, on his way home from the base. He said that several people
were in the line ahead of him, including a woman dressed in a burkha.

He said when she got to the cashier, she made a loud remark about the
U.S. Flag, lapel pin, the cashier wore on her smock. The cashier reached
up and touched the pin and said, 'Yes, I always wear it proudly, because
I'm an American.

The woman in the burkha then asked the cashier when she was going to
stop bombing her countrymen, explaining that she was Iraqi.

Then, a Gentleman standing behind my son stepped forward, putting his
arm around my son's shoulders and nodding towards my son, said in a calm and gentle voice to the Iraqi woman: Lady, hundreds of thousands of men and women like this young man have fought and died so that YOU could stand here, in MY country and accuse a check-out cashier of bombing YOUR countrymen.

It is my belief that had you been this outspoken in YOUR own country, we
wouldn't need to be there today.

But, hey, if you have now learned how to speak out so loudly and
clearly, I'll gladly buy you a ticket and pay your way back to Iraq , so
you can straighten out the Mess in YOUR country, that you are obviously
here in MY country to avoid.

Everyone within hearing distance cheered!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

[email protected] right.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

I hate the ladies that wear the sheets over there head. uke: i dont mean to be racist but they really bug me....


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

The sheets cover up their facial hair.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

^^^^ hahahahahahaha dont get me started I don't want to get kicked off.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Let people wear what they want. Who are you too decide what they wear and how they wear it.

If they want to be hot in the summer, more power to them


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Ya, if they want to be hot they can be. It also makes them slower targets and limits the range of view. :lol:


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

I would have loved to have seen that in person.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

If they were hot they wouldnt hide behind burlap bags.

I am a proud American don't tread on me!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

> I am a proud American don't tread on me!


So am I, and I will tread on you if you feel like you are better than someone because they dress differently


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

USSapper...haha you'll learn a new lesson real quick little buddy...

Its America dude we have freedom of speech here. your to caught up in the PC world! lighten up! :lol:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

HA, me to politcally correct?? Give me a break, I just give others a shot, if you were in my shoes, you WOULD understand


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> USSapper...haha you'll learn a new lesson real quick little buddy...
> 
> Its America dude we have freedom of speech here. your to caught up in the PC world! lighten up!


Hey Buckseye. Just a heads up.
USSapper is one of the brave men who is currently over in Iraq, defending _your_ freedom of speech. 
May I suggest an apology?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

buckseye said:


> USSapper...haha you'll learn a new lesson real quick little buddy...
> 
> Its America dude we have freedom of speech here. your to caught up in the PC world! lighten up! :lol:


    
An apology and a thank you should be your next post.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks ussaper


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I understand your freedom of speech part, however have you considered your image? saying something like that makes you look very un-informed.

I think he has seen more of this side of the issue then you can imagine. He is LIVING it. He doesn't know who he is fighting. He has to worry if the kid he wants to go up too and play with, or pick up will pull a gun out. I think we should all count our losses on this one and have a good day.

Deal?

Sapper. Thanks again for all of your service! :beer:


----------



## Pepper (Apr 21, 2008)

These small Tx towns or any small town in the USA you say something against the men and ladies protecting us ,and you might get asked to step outside and it aint gonna be pretty,you never know who standing in line with you.
You either love this Counry and protect it they way you would protect your wife ,mother, children or leave it and go back to the cess pool you came from ...


----------



## Bushwacker (Mar 30, 2003)

While this is an interesting "feel good" story it is unverified on Snopes.com. There are also some Inconsistensies in it also according to Snopes. Snopes.com is a good sourse to check on these stories we get in our emails, then delete the false ones.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have read just as much about snoopes being a huge joke, filled with inconsistencies and as many falsehoods as anything else. They even state on their pages that the information may be false.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

Bushwacker said:


> While this is an interesting "feel good" story it is unverified on Snopes.com. There are also some Inconsistensies in it also according to Snopes. Snopes.com is a good sourse to check on these stories we get in our emails, then delete the false ones.


who cares if its verified or not? its a good comeback. shows support for our troops like USSapper. it shows that there are people that support our troops and care.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I do understand.. I was making a joke as sick as it was.

Thanks for your service, I wish they paid you guys more.

My Nephew is home from Mosul right now... fricken kids keep throwing rocks at our guys. Bad seeds have been sown and we shall reap the fruit as sour as it may be.

Just stay safe OK!! That process will take care of the rest.

Don't forget in the Moslem world men and boys are for pleasure and women are for making babies. Nothing but a bunch of ****'s over there...  Shoot straight and often!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Don't forget in the Moslem world men and boys are for pleasure and women are for making babies. Nothing but a bunch of ****'s over there...


What?? Are you serious??


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

buckseye said:


> Don't forget in the Moslem world men and boys are for pleasure and women are for making babies. Nothing but a bunch of ****'s over there...  Shoot straight and often!!


wow :eyeroll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

yep its :eyeroll: but thank God this info is second hand to me from a US citizen who found out first hand what over the barrel really means. :eyeroll:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

buckseye said:


> yep its :eyeroll: but thank God this info is second hand to me from a US citizen who found out first hand what over the barrel really means. :eyeroll:


im talking about what you said. thats :eyeroll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:eyeroll: you lost me.. what are your eyes rolling about?


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

that was the closest thing i could find to shaking head emoticon.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

haha shaking head and both hands covering the arse... :lol:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

lol


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I would have paid to have seen that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And by the way_ *DAMN STRAIGHT*_

Jeff Greene, former USN 
THIS IS MY COUNTRY, IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT --- THEN LEAVE IT[/b]


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

By the way a special thanks to all those who are serving as well as all vets who have served. Keep up the good job and stay safe. My Grandson just got out a little over a year ago after serving a west pac AND TWO deployments to Iraq.

*LIKE I SAID A SPECIAL THANKS TO ALL SERVICE AND VETS!!!!!!!!!!

SEMPRE FI AND NEVER LEAVE A MAN BEHIND *


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Very good post! DAMN RIGHT :beer:


----------



## LSSP (Apr 11, 2004)

This probably wouldn't pass Snopes either - but I found it amusing

If you ever testify in court, you might wish you could have been as sharp as this policeman. He was being cross-examined by a defense attorney during a felony trial. The lawyer was trying to undermine the policeman's credibility...

Q: "Officer -- did you see my client fleeing the scene?" 
A: "No sir. But I subsequently observed a person matching the description of the offender, running several blocks away." 
Q: "Officer -- who provided this description?" 
A: "The officer who responded to the scene." 
Q: "A fellow officer provided the description of this so-called offender. Do you trust your fellow officers?" 
A: "Yes, sir. With my life." 
Q: "With your life? Let me ask you this then officer. Do you have a room where you change your clothes in preparation for your daily duties?" 
A: "Yes sir, we do!" 
Q: "And do you have a locker in the room?" 
A: "Yes sir, I do." 
Q: "And do you have a lock on your locker?" 
A: "Yes sir." 
Q: "Now why is it, officer, if you trust your fellow officers with your life, you find it necessary to lock your locker in a room you share with these same officers?" 
A: "You see, sir -- we share the building with the court complex, and sometimes lawyers have been known to walk through that room."


----------

